# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  هدیه تولد حضرت علی (ع)

## سنبله کار

هدیه به تمام اکسس کاران عزیز
امیدوارم بکارتون بیاد
براحتی می تونین تصویر دلخواه رو داخل پنجره اکسس نمایش بدین
برنامه رو حرفه ای تر نشون می ده
برای توزیع هم کار تبلیغی خوبیه

----------


## شاپرک

من که نتونستم اجراش کنم .
error :440
Automation error

----------


## سنبله کار

خیلی جاها جواب داده :متعجب: 
چشم بررسی می کنم

----------


## سنبله کار

بررسی کردم ولی به این error بر نخوردم
اگه امکان داره روی سیستم دیگری هم چک کنید شاید اشکال از جای دیگری هست .
ممنون

----------


## moustafa

ضمن تشکر 
بر من هم مشکلی نداشت 
بنظر من برای تبلیغ  و..... power point امکانات خوب داره

----------


## سنبله کار

power point ! روش استفاده چطوری بود ؟

----------


## moustafa

شما می تونید اسلایدهای متحرک با صدا  و تصویر بسازید و با runapp یا hyperlink یا insert object یا دستورات oleobject فراخوانی نمائید
پسوند باید pps باشد نه ppt

----------


## سنبله کار

ببخشید که متوجه نشدم فکر کردم در همین فایل نمونه میشه از فایلهای power point استفاده کرد .
مسئله تبلیغ رو مطرح کردم برای اینکه شما از power point یا خیلی چیزهای دیگه مثل Flash می تونید در برنامه استفاده کنید اما برای یک بار آنهم یا اول برنامه یا هر بار که کاربر یک Action انجام بده .
اما با این کار صفحه مورد نظر شما همیشه در حال رؤیت کاربر هست و حتی می تونید به اون اختیارتغییر صفحه به دلخواه رو بدید که این یعنی userfrend کردن برنامه که من تاثیرش رو روی کاربرا دیدم .

----------


## شاپرک

پس من چی ؟ !!!!!!!
من نمیتونم اجراش کنم .

----------


## سنبله کار

میشه هر دو فایلها رو در یک شاخه اصلی کپی کنید و اجرا کنید ؟
شاید جواب داد .

----------


## Ali_Fallah

آقای سنبله کار خیلی ممنون جالب بود 
فقط از یک تصویر آنهم با پسوند Bmp  میشه استفاده کرد ؟
اسم فایل هم حتماً باید BACK باشه ؟
---------------------------------------------------------------
شاپر ک جان شما چطور نمیتونید استفاده کنید ؟ جای تعجب داره که چرا اون خطا رو میده
انشاء ا... که حل بشه

----------


## moustafa

اقای سنبله کار منظورتون نگرفتم !

----------


## mohsenna30ri

آقای شاپرک من هم نتونستم اجرا کنم و با خطا روبرو شدم
فکر کنم چون از آفیس 12 استفاده می کنم با این مشکل روبرو شدم حدس می زنید چه جوریه؟

----------


## انگوران

با سلام ـ من هم نتونستم برنامه رو باز کنم . با خطای زیر مواجه شدم .
5:error
invalid procedure call or argument

----------


## alireza1514

آقایان و خانما وری وری جالبه

----------


## Fazaeli

دوستان در وین رَر آن را مستقیماً اجرا نکنید اول در یک قسمت کپی کنید بعد اجرا نمایید

----------


## sarami

اگه یک فایل با پسوند bmp و نام بانکتون هم در مسیر برنامه کپی کنین به جای splash اکسس اون عکس نمایش داده میشه..

----------


## سنبله کار

> با سلام ـ من هم نتونستم برنامه رو باز کنم . با خطای زیر مواجه شدم .
> 5:error
> invalid procedure call or argument


این Error مربوط به پیدا نکردن فایل تصویر هست که اگر هر دو را به یک شاخه export کنید جواب خواهد داد .




> آقای سنبله کار خیلی ممنون جالب بود 
> فقط از یک تصویر آنهم با پسوند Bmp  میشه استفاده کرد ؟
> اسم فایل هم حتماً باید BACK باشه ؟
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> شاپر ک جان شما چطور نمیتونید استفاده کنید ؟ جای تعجب داره که چرا اون خطا رو میده
> انشاء ا... که حل بشه


دوست عزیز آزمایش کنید .
فایل با پسوند gif هم جواب میده و ضرورتی نداره نام فایل back  باشه شما فقط در ماژول باید اسم فایل مورد نظرتون رو و یا حتی آدرس اونرو بگذارید و ازش استفاده کنید .

----------


## سنبله کار

> اقای سنبله کار منظورتون نگرفتم !


منظورم این بود که از ابتدای اجرا تا انتها شا می تونید تصویر مورد نظرتون رو برای کاربر در پنجره اصلی اکسس نمایش بدید و خوب مسلما ماندگاری و تکرار درنمایش یکی از نکات مهم تبلیغ هست .
اما Powerpoint یا flash و یا هر چیز دیگه فقط برای یک بار به نمایش در میاد .

----------


## barman2006

سلام با تشکر از آقای سنبله کار عزیز
دوستان اگر export کنید در روی هر جای هاردتون بعد اجرا کنید جواب می گیرد.
اول export بعد run

----------


## سنبله کار

من هم از تاکید و دقت شما متشکرم

----------


## شاپرک

منظورتون همون Extract است؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من هنوزم نتونستم اجراش کنم .

----------


## سنبله کار

بله شما صحیح می فرمایید منظورشون باید همین باشه

----------


## mohsenna30ri

همه این کارهایی که گفتین انجام دادم اما تو اکسس 12 کار نکرد

----------


## سنبله کار

چی error داد ؟

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

آقا منم Error  440  دریافت می کنم  ایراد از کجاست ؟

----------


## سنبله کار

این Error توضیحی نداره ؟

----------


## FatemehB

سلام
من اجراش کردم.
جالب بود. ممنون

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

> این Error توضیحی نداره ؟


Error همونی بود که شاپرک جان فرموده بودن
error :440
Automation error

----------


## سنبله کار

لطفا در قسمت VBA منوی Tools>refrences ملاحظه کنید
آیا OLE Automation تیک دارد ؟

----------


## mohsenna30ri

هیچ کس نمی دونه این خطای 440 چه راه حلی داره؟
آقای سنبله کار :  قسمت VBA منوی Tools>refrences نیز
 OLE Automation تیک دارد

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

منم چک کردم تیک داشت و هنوز نتونستم برنامه رو استفاده کنم

----------


## سنبله کار

متاسفانه هنوز این Error رو پیدا نکردم اگه ممکنه این کد رو هم به اولش اضافه کنید ببینیم حل میشه !
On Error Resume Next

----------


## mohsenna30ri

افیس 2003 نصب کردم درست شد و دیگر اعلام خطا نکرد

----------


## sarami

متاسفانه به این تاپیک سز نزده بودم ولی فکر میکنم اگه REFRENCE هایی رو که MISSING شده بودن یه بار دیگه تیک می زدین نیازی به نصب مجدد آفیس نبود

----------


## rcpu2002

موقع باز کردن فایل کادر اکسس که باز می شه فول اسکرین نمی شه توی کدش باید چه تغییری بدیم تا این کار انجام بشه

----------


## rcpu2002

دستتون درد نکنه
مشکل حل شد

----------


## lililili

سلام

می شه خواهش کنم برای من هم بفرستید این برنامه را   :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  من در شرکت می باشم و دسترسی ندارم به فایلهای rar و zip 
ایمیل :cwm_araghi@yahoo.com

ممنونم از توجه شما اساتید .

----------


## saeed razaee

با سلام 
من برنامه آقای سنبله کار را که به عنوان نمایش عکس برای بک گراند اکسس که به نام  هدیه ارائه نمودند دانلود نمودم ولی یک مشکل داره و اینکه وقتی در داخل خود این بانک و یا اینکه انتقال فرم و ماژول این بانک به بانک دیگری وقتی در منوی tools/startup/displayform/page نام فرم ایشان یعنیprmputpicture قرار دارد به تنهائی خوب عمل می کند اما وقتی من در باکس shortcut menubar منوی را معرفی می کنم و در باکسmenubar نام منوی مورد نظر خود را می نویسم برنامه برای بار اول اجرا می شود اما وقتی یک بار از برنامه خارج می شود برای بار دوم عکس بک گراند نمایش داده نمی شود و باکس displayform/page نیز غیر فعال می شود و فرم معرفی شده جهت نمایش اولیه نمایش داده نمی شود .خواهشمند است راهنمائی فرمائید.

----------


## سعید مشکین فر

دوست عزیز جناب سنبله کار از برنامه تون سپاسگذارم اجراء شد و خیلی هم عالی بود دوستانی که نمیتونن اجراکنند احتمالا مشکحل از جای دیگری هست

----------


## saeed razaee

با سلاممن این برنامه را اجرا کردم اما در صورتی درست اجرا می شود که در startup چیزی تعریف نکرده باشید مثلاً منو و فرم اول برنامه در صورتی که اینها را تعریف کنید یک بار اجرا می شود و بار دوم که برنامه را باز می کنید پس زمینه را ندارید.مشکل چیه ؟

----------


## smderfan

> هدیه به تمام اکسس کاران عزیز
> امیدوارم بکارتون بیاد
> براحتی می تونین تصویر دلخواه رو داخل پنجره اکسس نمایش بدین
> برنامه رو حرفه ای تر نشون می ده
> برای توزیع هم کار تبلیغی خوبیه


سلام
با تشکر از برنامه ای که سنبله عزیزمان گذاشتند می خواستم اگر دوستان در این زمینه نمونه ای دارند که بتونه کاملتر باشه قرار بده تا استفاده کنیم.
در هر صورت باید برنامه طوری طراحی بشه که از داخل برنامه قدرت مانور داشته باشه تا با انتخاب یک تصویر، پس زمینه میز کار تغییر کنه. ضمنا تصویر بحالت های مختلف نمایش داده بشه (تمام صفحه، ستونبندی، مرکز صفحه).

----------


## smderfan

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
با جستجوی فراوان نمونه های بسیار کامل و جالبی از Photo & Image Database پیدا کردم.
حتما یک سر بزنید.
http://www.ammara.com/support/samples/index.html

----------


## محمد رضا بهبودی

با سلام و احترام خدمت کلیه اساتید محترم
من از ماژولهای بک گراند که در همین تاپیک ارائه شده بود در برنامه خودم استفاده کردم در زمان اجرا هیچ مشکلی وجود ندارد لیکن زمانی که می خواهم از برنامه خارج شود خطای زیر نمایش داده می شود . لطفا در صورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمائید . ممنون

----------

